# Best milker? How do you milk you tiny teat gals?



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am looking I to getting something to assist me in milking my gal with tiny teats. 

I don't really need a machine I don't mind like a hand pump... I am just new to milking and these Itty bittis aren't helping the situation.... I have small child hands and still I can't seem to get a steady pattern going.

Any hand milking guidance would also be appriciated. I've searched all over youtube and everyone's tiny teats there are big compared to this girl...they are also narrow


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I use two fingers. lol My hands cramp, but it gets the job done. I have tiny child hands too, and I have one girl whose teats are about 1 inch long and 1/4 inch wide. lol


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

sounds like we have similar girls. can you elaborate on the two fingers you use... which direction you go


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Use the pad of your thumb with the pads of your pointer and middle finger. I milk from behind the goat, so I can't help you with angles, etc.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm scared my girl will kick me right in the mouth


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Hah, milked from behind with Carina tonight. She sat on my lap, lol. My will was stronger, though. As soon as she behaved, we were done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: Well I can't help you there. I've never been kicked in the face or had a goat in my lap (by milking from behind, I have had both happen, just not while milking :lol: ).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I will take some photos in the morning of the teats and my milking technique.  lol Such a pain, I'm just training her to the milking stand so I can sell her. (if she doesn't sell it doesn't hurt to have her be well trained!)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

oh and I milk from the front of her udder, when i tried milking from behind with my arm in between her legs, she would hunch down so far I could not milk. So I just started milking her from the front and no issues anymore.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I milk from behind and they tend to kick at my hands or the bucket . I also have goats with tiny teats and one with wonderful teats... What a difference!
And my goat with the best teats is a mini !!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I think the previous owner milked her with some sort of contraption. I am almost temped to buy her hobbles and a hand pump... it is very frustrating.
She is being a real butt lately. She was so lovey her last couple days of pregnancy, she just glares at me now. Even in this picture they look bigger than they are


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

You can use a milking machine but that is going to cost you money..

IMO life is too short, goats too cheap, and milking too frequent to have to deal with a hard to milk goat.

I'd either breed her to a buck that produced more easy to milk teats and then sell her or just sell her and get another goat.

I have been milking goats for over 20 years and I can't stress how important to staying in goats having the ones that are easy for you to take care of and milk are.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I just bought her, I figured since I had small hands it wouldn't be a big deal. She was bred to a buck to improve her udder.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok I am trying to put a video in.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and sorry it was haircut day hahahaha I'm not really pulling on her teats... just getting a high enough up grip and she's a moving target right now. She's getting better behaved but we are still working on it. I milk one side at a time.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

It's giving me an error like the video is set to private...asking me to log in


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Fixed it


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Are you also grabbing the udder itself or no?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Not really grabbing udder just the very top of teat.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Those are some tiny teats.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My small teated yearlings haven't kidded yet or I'd show you how I do it, I have pretty big hands too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have an old Surge bucket Milker set up for Nigies (even though I don't have any anymore). I milk my Lamancha, mini-Mancha, alpine/Lamancha with it at the beginning of milking. Their teats get so tight it's hard to get started! I found this Milker in CL with a pump (great deal @300.)
After the first month or so I switch to hand milking which I prefer.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

When I had Nigies I made a hand pump one using 12cc syringe tubes for some teeny tiny teats . There are a lot of owners opposed to these type milkers as they are hard on the teats, but I went ahead and used it very carefully (not too much pressure, pulsing...). 
Oh and Perry's milkers sells refurbished surge milkers. Hope this helps


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

We had a Toggenburg with small teats and I just used to milk her with finger and thumb but kept my fingers wet; that helped a lot. There's some videos on youtube showing how to make your own milking machine. 

camooweal


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, I have gotten the hang of hand milking her. She let's me go for about 10 mins before freaking out and I only get a quarter cup  she's dam raising triplets still. It had to milk both sides as once because of the angle I have to get and the direction the milk goes.

I think when I have more than just the one to milk I will invest in a milker like simple pulse.

Especially since the other two will be FFs


----------

